# 1973 Sears Catalog



## heartoflesh (May 9, 2008)

A little Friday fun...

LILEKS (James) :: Institute :: Sears 1973


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 9, 2008)

Oh goodness! The era of bad fashion...


----------



## SueS (May 9, 2008)

I'm soooo glad I've always been photophobic - I shudder to think what I looked like then!!!

I have a few outdated Penney's cataloges stashed in the attic. Maybe in 30 years my heirs will dig them out and make fun of what was in style just a couple of years ago!


----------



## KMK (May 9, 2008)

Ah yes... The 'Twiggy' look. I never realized how appropriate her name was.


----------



## Herald (May 9, 2008)

I was twelve years old in '73. My summer look as a t-shirt, jeans, Pro-Keds and a Rawlings signature series Willie Mays glove.


----------



## Augusta (May 9, 2008)

I was a toddler, thank heaven.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 9, 2008)

I particularly remember the saddle shoes. We all had to have them and did! Yuck! What were we thinking?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 9, 2008)

Augusta said:


> I was a toddler, thank heaven.


I wasn't born yet...but poor hubby, he remembers...


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 9, 2008)

I graduated from high school with girls who dressed like that. EEEK. My bride-to-be used to dress like that and I still married her. In fact, I couldn’t get enough of her "chic look".

Boy, have times ever changed. 

I just love the shoes on page 93, and whoever did this has way too much time on their hands.

Some aspects of our culture are best left undocumented.


----------



## heartoflesh (May 9, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> whoever did this has way too much time on their hands.




The guy is James Lileks and he actually has a column in the Minneapolis Star&Tribune newspaper. Here's his homepage, where he also has some humorous books for sale... LILEKS (James) Welcome.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 9, 2008)

What's funny is, some of it came back in style


----------



## Staphlobob (May 10, 2008)

The header says: Entertainment and Humor Discussions of entertainment, recreation and *TASTEFUL* humor

Are you sure a '73 catalogue is appropriate?


----------



## JBaldwin (May 10, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> The header says: Entertainment and Humor Discussions of entertainment, recreation and *TASTEFUL* humor
> 
> Are you sure a '73 catalogue is appropriate?



Hey, at least they wore clothes that covered them up back then. I took my daughters shopping recently, and I couldn't believe how skimpy everything is.


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

Well, that was interesting. I remember two or three of the models had short TV careers. 

To put this into perspective, I was *married* in 1973...it was a very good year!


----------

